# Threat Signal needs a guitarist!!



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey guys, unfortunately Adam had to leave the band because of personal reasons. I know people hate when bands say that....but, the reasons really are personal. Nothing to do with conflict in the band.

We're looking for someone who is a 6 and 7 string player. The band is located in Hamiton, Ontario, Canada. It doesn't really matter where you are from as long as you are able to pay for travel. Also, somebody who is familiar with the style of playing, and can jump in and start writing. We're in the middle of writing the third album, so you definitely need to be able to write! haha. You also need to have a pro rig, and pretty much no commitments at home because we are going to be touring a lot starting next year. 

As of now we don't have much touring plans for the rest of the year. We have some dates with Soilwork next month (Kris Norris is filling in on those), a week or so with Nevermore in October, and a week or so with Epica in November or some European dates with Raunchy and Sybreed.

Here's a link with all of the GP tabs. Make some videos of you playing the songs, and put them up on youtube. 

https://www.yousendit.com/download/T1VsM25EaytENlJjR0E9PQ

Also, if you have any original material recorded or in GP format then that will definitely help.

- Travis


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2010)

Shame Adam had to leave, he's a sick guitarist. I hope you guys find someone epic soon and release a new album. 

The European dates with Raunchy and Sybeed, any UK ones?


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Shame Adam had to leave, he's a sick guitarist. I hope you guys find someone epic soon and release a new album.
> 
> The European dates with Raunchy and Sybeed, any UK ones?



We don't have anythingvconfirmed at the moment, but I'm pretty sure there will be UK dates.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 8, 2010)

kirkpetrucci said:


> We don't have anythingvconfirmed at the moment, but I'm pretty sure there will be UK dates.


 
Cool I hope you guys can make it here. Missed seeing you earlier this year.


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 8, 2010)

gat damn that sucks


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 8, 2010)

Wish all of you the best of luck. It's times like these I wish I was a little older and a lot better at guitar. I hope you get someone sick!


----------



## metulkult (Jul 8, 2010)

I would totally join on if I wasn't 16. I know about half of Under Reprisal


----------



## davidian29 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey travis, I'm actually kind of nervous to even suggest myself haha but hey why not. Unfortunately I don't have a camera and not sure if I can borrow one...however, I do have my own original songs on GP and currently almost done recording those songs. It's different from Threat Signal but I think it will show my capabilities as a songwriter. If your interested in checking out one of my files let me know


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 8, 2010)

davidian29 said:


> Hey travis, I'm actually kind of nervous to even suggest myself haha but hey why not. Unfortunately I don't have a camera and not sure if I can borrow one...however, I do have my own original songs on GP and currently almost done recording those songs. It's different from Threat Signal but I think it will show my capabilities as a songwriter. If your interested in checking out one of my files let me know



Yeah man for sure. Just PM me a download link for the tab.

- Travis


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2010)

I know someone who should try out.


----------



## rectifryer (Jul 8, 2010)

Damn I am in the military otherwise I would do this in a fucking second ( thats making a pretty big assumption that you would even choose me). I love you guys' music.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 8, 2010)

is it more of a lead or rythm position? I might be interested in trying out. Im based in Quebec and music is my passion and all my monies go into gear and music related stuff. Anyways, Ill check out the songs. My 7 string is supposed to get here soon too.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 8, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> is it more of a lead or rythm position? I might be interested in trying out. Im based in Quebec and music is my passion and all my monies go into gear and music related stuff. Anyways, Ill check out the songs. My 7 string is supposed to get here soon too.



It's kinda of a dual lead/rhythm kind of thing. I'd be playing the solos off of the first two albums just because I know all of them and it would be easier, but on the new stuff we would both have lead guitar stuff.

- Travis


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 8, 2010)

Man, if I wasn't still in high school I would SO do this 

Good luck with finding a guitarist!! You guys were kickass in Atlanta with Epica!!


----------



## DVRP (Jul 8, 2010)

Im just going to record some of the songs....the only thing im lacking is the pro gear :/ only got a carvin v3


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jul 8, 2010)

I would jump on this in a fucking second, if my amp wasn't garbage. 

Also, I don't like the whole living in Canada thing,  

How soon do you think the position will fill? I've got a 5150/6505 purchase coming up.


EDIT:

fuck it, you guys fucking rule, I would love to try out. So, I'm going to. Learning Counterbalance as I type this.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 9, 2010)

DVRP said:


> Im just going to record some of the songs....the only thing im lacking is the pro gear :/ only got a carvin v3



Adam owned a PRS SE. 

Jeez, I would love to try out for this. If I was 5 years older....


----------



## Fred (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, sorry to hear that dude - from the videos I've seen he seemed like a pretty stellar dude and a damn tight guitarist! Good luck finding a replacement.


----------



## Lon (Jul 9, 2010)

pm'd!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 9, 2010)

So I take it Keith aint joining then?


----------



## Severance (Jul 9, 2010)

Lol travis I think I might try out just on the fact that I think it would be funny to have two old boys from the lewisville flower mound area in a canadian band.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Jul 9, 2010)

Nuclear Blast sent me a promo of 'Under Reprisal', back in 2006 I think. I listened to it quite a lot, played it for my friends everytime we got drunk. I have got to check out the other album as well, you guys are really cool.

Let me know if you're coming to Sweden!!!


----------



## Underworld (Jul 9, 2010)

Shit if only I was not going to master degree this autumn (this alone will run me crazy!!) I might slip a word to my other guitarist though, he's a goddamned beast!


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 9, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Nuclear Blast sent me a promo of 'Under Reprisal', back in 2006 I think. I listened to it quite a lot, played it for my friends everytime we got drunk. I have got to check out the other album as well, you guys are really cool.
> 
> Let me know if you're coming to Sweden!!!




You just got the blessing of the master, man,


Ahh I can't open the damn GP files. Time to upgrade that, and go buy a webcam.


----------



## MatReeves (Jul 9, 2010)

Id love to try out ive been practiseing both albums non stop since i heard adam left lol. Just got to start getting to work on some oringinal stuff to show you guys aswell. Any particular songs i should record that you want to see being played?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 9, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Adam owned a PRS SE.


 
I have the same model he has, they pwn. 



Prydogga said:


> So I take it Keith aint joining then?


 
Ah yeah I remember seeing about that. Would be cool if he did.


----------



## Maggai (Jul 9, 2010)

Ah, I would so try out for this if I didn't live in Norway.....


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 9, 2010)

Keith ended up being too busy. Chris Feener is working on this stuff at the moment.....should be sick if he gets in the band!

- Travis


----------



## metulkult (Jul 9, 2010)

kirkpetrucci said:


> Keith ended up being too busy. Chris Feener is working on this stuff at the moment.....should be sick if he gets in the band!
> 
> - Travis



Jesus, if Chris Feener got into the band the world might end. Does he write TS-like stuff though?


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn dude, I talked to Jon years ago about playing for TS, before you even joined, Travis!

I might do something when I get home.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 9, 2010)

What the fuck? You're in ThreatSignal? I never knew


----------



## metulkult (Jul 9, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> What the fuck? You're in ThreatSignal? I never knew



Because the avatar and signature doesn't give it away


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 10, 2010)

Stealthtastic said:


> What the fuck? You're in ThreatSignal? I never knew


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 10, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Because the avatar and signature doesn't give it away



My thoughts exactly


----------



## budda (Jul 10, 2010)

Hamilton is close and I can drive it, but the part where I can't play threat signal stuff yet is the kicker.

good luck guys; if I was more of a practice-on-my-own type I'd be good enough to audition!


----------



## LLink2411 (Jul 10, 2010)

Even though I REALLY dislike your (Threat Signal's) music, I do hope you quickly find a new Guitarist and get back to touring.

No one deserves to have their livelihood hindered by this kind of unfortunate setback.


Good luck!


----------



## McKay (Jul 10, 2010)

Sounds cool.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 10, 2010)

Just got back home, which songs do you need videos for for the tryout?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 10, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Because the avatar and signature doesn't give it away



I figured he was just a fan, didn't really see the signature to be honest


----------



## eclipsex1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow. That really sucks. I hope that you find a suitable guitarist as soon as possible.

I would love to give it a try, but unfortunately I'm only 16. Thank you, however, for the tabs. I'm determined to learn some of them now haha.


----------



## Joose (Jul 11, 2010)

I have a TS tat, does that get me in? Haha..

I'd be ace with all the rhythms, but not much of a lead player.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 11, 2010)

Joose said:


> I have a TS tat, does that get me in? Haha..
> 
> I'd be ace with all the rhythms, but not much of a lead player.



Hey, he did say he'd be doing the leads from the last 2 albums. Go for it bro.


----------



## Joose (Jul 11, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Hey, he did say he'd be doing the leads from the last 2 albums. Go for it bro.



I'd kill, seriously. Takes a DAMN good band for me to be soooo influenced that they get a permanent mark on me.


----------



## Sniper Johnny (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello Kirk Petrucci,

I would like for you to check out my tunes and let me know if you want some riffage like this for Threat Signal...

I have just become aware of your need for a guitarist and will be starting to learn you albums tonight... Check out this song called "Storms" that I wrote to get a sense of what I would bring to the table... 

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=969038&songID=9330645



++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

SoundClick artist: Sniper Johnny - This is a solo effort to make some nice tunes to share with the world...

John Sullivan | Facebook


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 12, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Nuclear Blast sent me a promo of 'Under Reprisal', back in 2006 I think. I listened to it quite a lot, played it for my friends everytime we got drunk. I have got to check out the other album as well, you guys are really cool.
> 
> Let me know if you're coming to Sweden!!!



Wow, thanks Per! I'm a huge Scar Symmetry fan.


----------



## Blackhearted (Jul 13, 2010)

This is really cool. Members of the two bands I think of doing the most to advance metal meeting in a thread and expressing their admiration for each other. I'm serious. I've always thought of your bands as being on the same plane of creative direction, taking varied styles of extreme music and pushing it forward. When I listen to one, I often have to listen to the other afterwards. You guys should totally do a tour together.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I'm not near Canada at all at the moment, but I also have a job that allows me to live where ever the fuck I want, and I'm actually kind of digging some of this stuff a lot. I also have lots of high end gear. If you guys are getting by with touring, maybe I'd consider trying out and even moving to Canada, though that seems like it might be troublesome. I'm open to some advice. 

How long before you guys decide on somebody? I'd have to get you a recording or something. Anyway, PM me, dude.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 13, 2010)

Would it help also if we provides videos of our performance? meaning stage presence?


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jul 13, 2010)

sent him a message a few days ago, no reply?


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 13, 2010)

Sorry everyone I've been really busy. There's no deadline for this.....well no immediate one at least. 

Like I said, learn whatever songs you want to and upload a video to youtube, or your facebook page, or something. I'll try to check out all of the videos that come in as soon as I can. 

At the moment everyone's main competition are Chris Feener and Wes Hauch.

asmegin_slayer: Stage presence is a big deal, so if you have live videos that would only help!

- Travis


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 13, 2010)

Well, in that case, call me a dick, but if I can get some videos up I think you'll dig it


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 14, 2010)

my vote is for chris


----------



## metulkult (Jul 14, 2010)

Jesus, just pick Chris and start writing. I don't think many people can stand up to a dude like that


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 14, 2010)

I need to get a camera, I'm pretty sure you guys will dig it. I'd have to move to Canada, but whatever


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 14, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I need to get a camera, I'm pretty sure you guys will dig it. I'd have to move to Canada, but whatever



Nah man, you wouldn't have to move to Canada unless you want to. I've been in the band for over 3 years and I live in Dallas haha.

- Travis


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 14, 2010)

metulkult said:


> Jesus, just pick Chris and start writing. I don't think many people can stand up to a dude like that



Trust me.....it's going to be tough to decide between Chris and Wes. They are both amazing guitarists. It's pretty much going to come down to their writing style.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 14, 2010)

MorbidTravis said:


> sent him a message a few days ago, no reply?



They probably don't want children with them.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 14, 2010)

I'll have my videos up either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jul 15, 2010)

Man... Chris feener would be an absolute no brainer. I would just end the audition right now, I can guarantee no one has as much technique and mastery as that guy that will/has auditioned. But it all comes down to the ability to write material in that style, so we will see.

In all honesty though, that kid should be out doing a solo thing rather than just another guitarist in a metal band.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 15, 2010)

^ I'm not trying to be a dick, but that's not true. There's a plethora of amazing players out there that can absolutely nail the material at hand. Finesse and writing ability are what set players apart.


----------



## Randy (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm on Team Wes. 

OMG!


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi guys,
This is me doing Afterlife and Through Your Eyes...could somebody please help with embedding them...here are the links


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 15, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> ^ I'm not trying to be a dick, but that's not true. There's a plethora of amazing players out there that can absolutely nail the material at hand. Finesse and writing ability are what set players apart.



I agree with sirshredsalot.


----------



## Razzy (Jul 15, 2010)

Addison Sheehan said:


> Hi guys,
> This is me doing Afterlife and Through Your Eyes...could somebody please help with embedding them...here are the links




Nice playing dude, but man you move around like a crazy man. lol


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 15, 2010)

Thank you...but not crazy, just passionate.


----------



## btnation (Jul 15, 2010)

kirkpetrucci said:


> At the moment everyone's main competition are Chris Feener and Wes Hauch.
> 
> 
> - Travis



Still think Joey B smokes these guys.

......


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 15, 2010)

btnation said:


> Still think Joey B smokes these guys.
> 
> ......



I haven't heard anything from Joey yet . I'll be hanging out with him and the BOO guys on the 2nd, so I'll get to see him play then.

- Travis


----------



## deathsguitarist (Jul 15, 2010)

Chris is killer. He wrote a few songs for Epicurean before he left. I get to learn his stuff by ear and record it for the new Epicurean record. That guy can play rhythm, lead and write like no one else.


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jul 15, 2010)

deathsguitarist said:


> Chris is killer. He wrote a few songs for Epicurean before he left. I get to learn his stuff by ear and record it for the new Epicurean record. That guy can play rhythm, lead and write like no one else.




Yeah.. there is no question that he can play the stuff. Chris is all around pro. The dude can play anything and he writes some pretty bad-ass stuff. If you were to give a few months, I'm sure he could easily adapt to the style and start cranking out stuff no problem. I would take diversity and proficiency any day of the week.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 15, 2010)

I'll just leave this here...



And I know you've been mentioning writing style, so here are a couple of original pieces:


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 15, 2010)

Ill do it


----------



## White Cluster (Jul 15, 2010)

ihave27frets said:


> Ill do it




OK John Davidson..I'll take Peter Fucking Joseph for the win please


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jul 16, 2010)

ihave27frets said:


> Ill do it



seriously..

No need for anyone else to tryout. Chris feener, peter joseph and that wes guy seem to be where its at.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 16, 2010)

sirshredsalot said:


> seriously..
> 
> No need for anyone else to tryout. Chris feener, peter joseph and that wes guy seem to be where its at.



Who is Wes? I'm a bit lost.

Oh, and B.C represent.

@lambofhowe


----------



## AnimalEngine (Jul 16, 2010)

Is it just me or is chris feener just playing in the background to the actual threat signal songs... It seems like hes hitting all the right note im just not sure i can even hear his guitar... and what about this Wes Hauch guy wheres his video tryouts/ original music? 


___________________________________

AnimalEngine on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 16, 2010)

I found a couple clips of wes on youtube, pretty unique style. Really dig his playing. 

The Music Page Of Wes Hauch | Facebook

There's some of his tunes too. Chris is a mindblowing player too though.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 16, 2010)

AnimalEngine said:


> Is it just me or is chris feener just playing in the background to the actual threat signal songs... It seems like hes hitting all the right note im just not sure i can even hear his guitar... and what about this Wes Hauch guy wheres his video tryouts/ original music?
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...



You can definitely hear Chris's guitar. There are subtle things at the certain parts like bends that he's not 100% on just yet. He pretty much nails everything though!

Wes is making some videos soon. His original stuff is badass! 

- Travis


----------



## Giamatti (Jul 16, 2010)

Stupid living in Ireland, I'd be all over this if I was in a position to do this, geographically. Good luck with this dude.


----------



## Metalus (Jul 16, 2010)

Whats the status on this Travis?


----------



## AnimalEngine (Jul 16, 2010)

Well then Kudos to chris for pretty much nailing his parts... Im wondering how
he got his guitar and the song to mix so well together...ima have to ask him... Im working on Rational Eyes and should have it up in a day or two... I feel like I'm a strong competitor for the spot i just have to get the videos together... My strong area is my ability to shit out riffs in an instant... We will see how the cards fall,,, There is definitely world class talent going for the gold in this race... May the best guitarist win.!.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

AnimalEngine on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 16, 2010)

Learned this one yesterday...thanks guys


----------



## Rick (Jul 16, 2010)

ihave27frets said:


> Ill do it



Shut it down, this thing's over.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 16, 2010)

ihave27frets said:


> Ill do it





We need that new Absence album first


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jul 16, 2010)

Rick said:


> Shut it down, this thing's over.


LOL @ anyone who thinks they can compete with the big three.


----------



## cyril v (Jul 16, 2010)

AnimalEngine said:


> Is it just me or is chris feener just playing in the background to the actual threat signal songs... It seems like hes hitting all the right note im just not sure i can even hear his guitar... and what about this Wes Hauch guy wheres his video tryouts/ original music?
> 
> 
> ___________________________________
> ...





Feener's playing is awesome, I dug the hell out of that and his originals are pretty damn snazzy as well.


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 16, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> We need that new Absence album first



Official release date is September 14th world wide


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2010)

^ 

Beware folks... Peter Joseph is ALWAYS watching


----------



## ihave27frets (Jul 16, 2010)

Plug said:


> ^
> 
> Beware folks... Peter Joseph is ALWAYS watching



Iseewhatyoudidthere O.O


----------



## metulkult (Jul 16, 2010)

Addison Sheehan said:


> Learned this one yesterday...thanks guys




I dunno why you guys are all ignoring him, but I think this dude nails the songs pretty well, just like the other guys.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 16, 2010)

People are being retarded - there's so many amazing players that are more than qualified, yet people are acting as though a select few are untouchable. I'm not trying to be a dick, but its almost unavoidable when dealing with narrow-mindedness such as this.


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 16, 2010)

Yea this is an open try out I thought


----------



## Dan (Jul 16, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> People are being retarded - there's so many amazing players that are more than qualified, yet people are acting as though a select few are untouchable. I'm not trying to be a dick, but its almost unavoidable when dealing with narrow-mindedness such as this.




True.. but as the old saying goes:

"One mans Slash is another mans Trash"

That's not really an old saying, i have just made that up. It's really quite good if you think about it... and if you think slash is good


----------



## metulkult (Jul 16, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> People are being retarded - there's so many amazing players that are more than qualified, yet people are acting as though a select few are untouchable. I'm not trying to be a dick, but its almost unavoidable when dealing with narrow-mindedness such as this.



Hahaha, i think everyone is just weenign themselves over OMG CHRIS FEENER (including me  )

But then again, writing is all that counts. I can play pretty much everything off of Vigilance but I can't write probably nearly as good as other competitors.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes this is definitely an open tryout. There are a ton of awesome players, so it's pretty much just going to come down to writing style. Keep sending in the videos!

- Travis


----------



## cyril v (Jul 16, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> People are being retarded - there's so many amazing players that are more than qualified, yet people are acting as though a select few are untouchable. I'm not trying to be a dick, but its almost unavoidable when dealing with narrow-mindedness such as this.



You also have to factor in that people's opinions in this thread actually have no weight on who they decide to choose, so I have no idea why you're getting upset over peoples posts. This isn't the "ss.org picks Threat Signals new guitarist" thread...


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 16, 2010)

Because I want to get upset. 













I'm not actually upset. Just saying.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jul 17, 2010)

... goes to check out Threat Signal... Good luck finding the new axe-dude, some quilified players in this thread for sure!


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 22, 2010)

Per Nilsson said:


> Nuclear Blast sent me a promo of 'Under Reprisal', back in 2006 I think. I listened to it quite a lot, played it for my friends everytime we got drunk. I have got to check out the other album as well, you guys are really cool.
> 
> Let me know if you're coming to Sweden!!!



Holy Moley...What a compliment coming from him.


----------



## nojyeloot (Jul 22, 2010)

HAUCH said:


> Here's mine. Good luck to all! There are some seriously baddass motherfuckers in the running for this gig. I'm honored to have a chance this!




Winner ^


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi guys,

Here is Severed. Any feedback is welcome. Thanks.
-Addison


----------



## lucasreis (Jul 22, 2010)

I would apply if I lived in North America and didn't suck.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jul 22, 2010)

Addison Sheehan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is Severed. Any feedback is welcome. Thanks.
> -Addison




Holy wrestler-turned-musician batman! 

Very fkn nice bra!


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 23, 2010)

...In Repair


----------



## Randy (Jul 23, 2010)

There are more and more clothes missing with every video.


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 23, 2010)

haha...ya my air conditioner is broken. dont worry its fixed now.


----------



## DVRP (Jul 23, 2010)

Addison Sheehan said:


> ...In Repair


 super random question man, but are you holding the pick with your middle finger?


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 23, 2010)

yes i do hold it with my middle finger. I always have. Not sure how i started but it seems works for me. I seem to be more accurate that way too.


----------



## metulkult (Jul 23, 2010)

Addison Sheehan said:


> ...In Repair




Great work brah, keep 'er up. And write some originals while you're at it.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 23, 2010)

I like addison I think he's showing more and more that he could definitly do the job and give good stage presence


----------



## Dan (Jul 23, 2010)

Addison Sheehan said:


> ...In Repair




I'm sorry Tim Cappello, when did you put your saxaphone down and start learning the guitar?


----------



## DVRP (Jul 23, 2010)

The guy with muscles should do some originals!


----------



## metulkult (Jul 23, 2010)

DVRP said:


> The guy with muscles should do some originals!



Yeah, jesus the guy is fucking ripped, ahaha.

I always thought he would give good stage presence, I liked whole really getting into it thing, it would make for a good live show.


----------



## Addison Sheehan (Jul 24, 2010)

Thank you so much for the positive comments. I just finished Lost. Iv never posted any videos before so im still trying to get the sound right but i think its getting a little better haha. Thanks again guys.
-Addison


----------



## AlucardXIX (Jul 24, 2010)

You rip dude, post some original material!


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 24, 2010)

I wonder who would be the victor in a 3 way cage match. Addison, Guy from the Red Chrod or the singer of Dillinger Escape Plan? 

Good shit though, addison. I would also love to see some a original video.


----------



## guitar4tw (Jul 24, 2010)

Best of luck finding a great guitar player


----------



## Vletrmx (Jul 25, 2010)

Addison Sheehan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Here is Severed. Any feedback is welcome. Thanks.
> -Addison




Haha dude you look exactly like Mark Gregory from the dystopian classic Escape 2000.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 25, 2010)

kirkpetrucci/Travis could you redo the link for the tabs? just tried to download them and it said the file had been downloaded too many times.


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Jul 25, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> kirkpetrucci/Travis could you redo the link for the tabs? just tried to download them and it said the file had been downloaded too many times.



Sure, just a sec.


----------



## Kwonnie (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey, Trav; I see you used my copies of Under Reprisal that I put on Ultimate Guitar. I updated Rational Eyes and As I Destruct a couple weeks ago; they're a little more accurate as far as panning and string transposal and unnecessary chording goes, as well as readability for the drum tracks for As I Destruct. I'm gonna be finishing off the rest of UR as soon as I get a break from work.

Rational Eyes Guitar Pro Tab (ver 2) by Threat Signal @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com
As I Destruct Guitar Pro Tab (ver 3) by Threat Signal @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

I'll try out for the guitarist position since I like what I write. It's not nearly as complex or as truly amazing is anything to come out of Threat Signal, but I guess that's undercutting myself before I even begin, so I'll update this thread shortly with covers of your discography if I can handle it.


----------



## metalvince333 (Aug 21, 2010)

bump, any news on this Travis?


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Aug 22, 2010)

Chris Feener is going to be coming out on a tour coming up in September/October. If everything works out (which I'm sure it will), then he will be the new guitar player! We'll be announcing the dates very soon.

- Travis


----------



## DVRP (Aug 22, 2010)

Well congrats to him! Thats really cool to hear. How were the dates with kris? I was searching for videos, but couldnt find any


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

For some reason, I knew Feener would get it.


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 22, 2010)

kirkpetrucci said:


> Chris Feener is going to be coming out on a tour coming up in September/October. If everything works out (which I'm sure it will), then he will be the new guitar player! We'll be announcing the dates very soon.
> 
> - Travis



Congrats to Mr Feener


----------



## DC23 (Aug 22, 2010)

Congrats on filling the position, Travis! Anyways, just wanted to say I was at the Soilwork show in London, ON and you guys tore it up....needless to say, I will also be there when you guys play with Nevermore and Epica in the coming months. 

Congrats Chris!


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Aug 22, 2010)

DVRP said:


> Well congrats to him! Thats really cool to hear. How were the dates with kris? I was searching for videos, but couldnt find any



It was awesome! Kris is an amazing guitar player. He nailed the songs.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been watching Chris's youtube channel for a while, and he's just getting better and better. It's ridiculous. Hope he stays in the band so I can hear some insanely technical Threat Signal.


----------

